
Learn to Code Bitcoin Raw Transaction in JavaScript - kherwa
http://blog.kherwa.com/2018/01/08/create-bitcoin-transaction-using-javascript/
======
1996
Dangerous. Just don't.

~~~
kherwa
In what sense? it was an attempt to understand & learn, how transactions are
created in bitcoin network.

